# iPhone 3G Ringtones don't work?



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I keep getting an error about my Network settings (which are fine).


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Has anyone got a ringtone to work?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Can you elaborate on what you're trying to do? I have used iToner to add ringtones and it worked fine. Built in tones work as well.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

I have my own MP3 convert into Ringtone working perfect on iPhone as well~


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*Adding ringtones*

I always thought you could only add your own/custom MP3 ringtones to a jailbroken phone. I figured we were stuck with the stock tones or tones purchased through iTunes with the 3G.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Well I right click on a song, and click "Convert to Ringtone", then it told me only songs purchased through the iTunes store could be converted to Ringtones... so I try a few of my purchased songs and get a Network error telling me I'm not connected (when I clearly am)


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

*I did mine in Garageband,*

and it only took a few mins.


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

if you have a mac you can make free ringtones from your music, purchased or not.
The recent version of garageband has a "make ringtone" feature, all you have to do is select a 40 sec or less section of the song.

Here's a little tutorial I found:
How To: Create Custom iPhone Ringtones the Free and Apple Way


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Elric said:


> Well I right click on a song, and click "Convert to Ringtone", then it told me only songs purchased through the iTunes store could be converted to Ringtones... so I try a few of my purchased songs and get a Network error telling me I'm not connected (when I clearly am)


Was this on your phone or on a PC ?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

ender78 said:


> Was this on your phone or on a PC ?


I wish the ringtone options was on the phone!
When you right click in iTunes on your computer, the drop down that follows... right there, bottom of the first section.

Trying Garageband now.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Garageband works FLAWLESSLY! Thanks guys.
A one click option would be awesome, but a workaround is good too!


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Elric said:


> Garageband works FLAWLESSLY! Thanks guys.
> A one click option would be awesome, but a workaround is good too!


Can you please tell me how you use Garageband for this? Also, in the manual, it says I should go to "View" ->"View Options" and check off "Ringtone" but I don't have that option? 

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but..

Last year, I remember Apple released a new version of iTunes that had some Ring Tone editor thing. I remember because I couldn't get this (because if I upgraded my iTunes, my iPhone 1.0 would have been bricked) 

From the screenshots that I remember seeing, it looked like you could take any .mp3, and edit (using a sound wave display type of thing) to choose which section of the mp3 you wanted as your ring tone. 

I can't find this anywhere on iTunes. 

Someone mentioned that you can right click to press "create ringtone" but I dont have this option -- anyway, I none of my music is bought from iTunes. 

Does anyone know what I'm talking about? I'm a little out of the loop with iTunes because I stopped using it when I abandoned my iPhone 1.0 in December.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I dunno, I have the right click option (that doesn't work on my own or my purchased music).

In Garage band you drag the song you want, click "share" the itunes as Ringtone... follow the instructions in the popup that follows.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

To create ringtones in Garage Band follow this tutorial:

TUAW Tip: Make iPhone ringtones with GarageBand - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)

I think you need to be using the latest version of GB.
Otherwise you can take an .m4a audio file and just change the extension to .m4r and import into iTunes.


----------

